
Samsung Unveils Galaxy S6 Edge - shahryc
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/samsung-unveils-galaxy-s6-edge-note5-big-curvy/story?id=33063960
======
shahryc
Samsugn is one of the world's largest distributor in terms of smartphone
shipments --- but, it's quarterly profits have been down for the past 5
quarters. So, I wonder where they could focus on to reverse that trend.

